# كيف احول ملف بصيغة اتوكاد( dwg) الى صوره



## شورى (19 يناير 2009)

هل في طريقه من برنامج الاتوكاد لان عندي برنامج الاتوكاد
ولكن اريد ارسل التصميم لصديق وماعنده اتوكاد فكيف احول الصيغه الى صوره

وغير هذا كيف اطبع التصميم على A4 لاني الاحظ الطباعه عند المهندسين في المكاتب
تطبع التصاميم على A3
شكرا


----------



## ابو هدير (19 يناير 2009)

1- اطبعه عبر صيغة بي دي اف من الاتوكاد.. ومن ثم افتحها بالفوتوشوب واحفظها باي امتداد ...
شاهد الصوره



وبعدين اختار مكان الحفظ وافتحها بالفوتوشوب
وفي طاريقة ثانية انك تضغط الوضع layout ثم من قائمة tools تختار display image وما عليك الا تحفظها بس الطريقة الثانية الدقة مش كويسه الاولى احسن..


----------



## الصبا (19 يناير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69395.html
اليك هذا الرابط به خطوات التحويل ارجو ان تتبعه وتستفيد منه


----------



## شورى (20 يناير 2009)

تسلم ابو هدير
مشكور يالصبا
نجرب ونشوف


----------



## Anou_ar (23 يناير 2009)

و الله هناك طريقة أخرى متعود استعملها بمساعدة برنامج تحويل (DWG to image) فعال و شكرا


----------



## Anou_ar (23 يناير 2009)

http://software-files.download.com/...72208e7a312065d17a&pid=10584810&psid=10436328


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا غالى


----------



## mazen khanfer (31 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم يمكنك الطباعة من الاتوكاد مباشرة بصيغة jpg ما عليك الا الذهاب الى امر plot ثم غير اسم الطابعة الى publish to web jpg.pc3 واختار حجم الورقة الذي تريده A3 OR A4


----------



## مصعب علاء الدين (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## عبد الواحد عفيصه (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الطريقة الاسرع افتح file ثم اختر export ثم احفظ الملف بصيغة الصورة bmp


----------



## omarehabahmed (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اختر plot ثم حدد الطابعة واختر من paper size مقاس A4 وخلى مقياس الرسم SCALE على الاختيار FIT TO PAPER


----------

